

6 Reasons why Encryption isn’t working. - blackRust
http://www.guardtime.com/2014/05/25/6-reasons-encryption-isnt-working/

======
dtdt1
Encryption is not widely used because people are more afraid of
losing/forgetting their encryption_secret_keys/passwords than others accessing
their data. Plus almost all users trust large cloud companies like Google,
Amazon, MSFT. Catering to the small minority that are worried about encryption
with a usable key management product (which is what is lacking today) is not
financially viable since they expect a open source solution.

I expect the situation to get qualitatively better when software obfuscation
hits mainstream.

